

Semantic Advertising = Long Tail Monetization - prakash
http://blog.hakia.com/?p=385

======
alabut
There's an assumption in this blog post that underpins a lot of semantic web
stuff, even the biggies like Powerset: that people can, will and prefer to
type out "correct" semantic queries versus simply throwing a few keywords into
Google. Granted keyword searching is a bit of a skill and individual searches
can often take some massaging to get the right info, but I'm not sure that
everybody prefers to type out full questions instead.

On a related tangent: has anyone here ever had one of the semantic web search
startups actually answer a question they had? I mean a real question, not a
demo one cooked up to show off tailored results. I haven't, I even gave
Powerset a try the last time I genuinely had a question - "are dogs
carnivores?" - retarded example I know but I genuinely couldn't remember.
Here's the results:

<http://www.powerset.com/explore/go/are-dogs-carnivores%3F>

Useless. Interestingly, the older mainstream search engines had no problem
answering the question right in their search results - both Ask and Google
even suggested various questions in a drop down and auto completed my query.

ask: <http://tinyurl.com/4wu9z4>

google: <http://tinyurl.com/543t7h>

